# ZionVPS-SSD, Anti-DDoS with 99.9%SLA, Bulgaria/US/FR, KVM, 1GB/S, BTC,24X7 Skype,/48 IPv6 each, prot



## zionvps (Oct 7, 2016)

Promo offer - Get a VPS with 1GB/s unlimited bandwidth for less than $30 - https://zionvps.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=14






Greetings from ZionVPS


our website - http://zionvps.com


You can request for a custom VPS configuration in live chat or by inquiring here > https://zionvps.com/billing/contact.php


ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.


We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected ranging from 10 to 480GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.


OpenVZ servers are located in New York City, USA and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and  Intel Xeon E3 1245v2 processors co-located in Choopa's datacenter.


KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and Xeon E5-1620V2 processors provided by OVH.


Pure SSD KVM servers are located in New york city USA, and comes with 1GB/S uplink with limited bandwidth(upgradable) and and Xeon E5-1620V2 processors co-located in Choopa's datacenter.


 KVM servers are located in Sofia,Bulgaria and comes with 1GB/S uplink, RAID 10, with limited bandwidth(upgradable) and and Xeon E5-2450V2 processors co-located in BelCloud Hosting Corporation's datacenter.


We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.


Test ip : http://104.243.33.28/512MB.zip (USA-OpenVZ)


Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip (France)


Test ip : http://206.221.177.98/512MB.zip (USA-KVM)


Test ip : 94.156.128.118 (Bulgaria-KVM)


Speedtest- http://www.speedtest.net/result/3762122459.png


Reviews : https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e






Bulgaria KVM (Raid 10, SSD cache!)


Plan 1:


$9.99 /Mo

25 GB  Disk @ > 200MB/S IO



512 MB isolated RAM


1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


1 IPv4, /48 IPv6  with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


You select OS template or provide ISO


buy now

Plan 2:



$15.99 /Mo


50 GB  Disk @ > 200MB/S IO


1024 MB isolated RAM


1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


2 IPv4,/48 IPv6 with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


You select OS template or provide ISO


buy now

Plan 3:



$21.99 /Mo


70 GB  Disk @ > 200MB/S IO


1536 MB isolated RAM


1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


2 IPv4,2x /48 IPv6  with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


You select OS template or provide ISO


buy now


Plan 4:


$25.99 /Mo


200 GB  Disk @ > 200MB/S IO


2048 MB isolated RAM


2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


4 IPv4,4x /48 IPv6 with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


You select OS template or provide ISO


buy now

USA KVM (Pure SSD!)







Plan 1:


$9.99 /Mo


30 GB Pure SSD Disk


512 MB isolated RAM


1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now

Plan 2:



$15.99 /Mo


50 GB Pure SSD Disk


1024 MB isolated RAM


1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


2 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now

Plan 3:



$21.99 /Mo


70 GB Pure SSD Disk


1536 MB isolated RAM


1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


2 IPv4, 4 IPv6 with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now


Plan 4:


$25.99 /Mo


100 GB Pure SSD Disk


2048 MB isolated RAM


2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS


4 IPv4, 5 IPv6 with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now

USA OpenVZ







Plan 1:


$9.9 /Mo


20 GB SSD Cached


500GB Bandwidth @ 1GB/s


1024 MB RAM


Access to 2 cpu cores


1 IPv4, 2 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection


OpenVZ/SolusVM


All specs can be upgraded in Client Area


buy now

Plan 2:



$15.9 /Mo


30 GB SSD Cached


1TB Bandwidth @ 1GB/s


2 GB RAM


Access to 3 cpu cores


1 IPv4, 3 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection


OpenVZ/SolusVM


All specs can be upgraded in Client Area


buy now

Plan 3:



$21.9 /Mo


40 GB SSD Cached


1.5TB Bandwidth @ 1GB/s


4 GB RAM


Access to 3 cpu cores


1 IPv4, 3 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection


OpenVZ/SolusVM


All specs can be upgraded in Client Area


buy now

Plan 4:



$25.9 /Mo


60 GB SSD Cached


2.5TB Bandwidth @ 1GB/s


6 GB RAM


Access to 4 cpu cores


1 IPv4, 3 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection


OpenVZ/SolusVM


All specs can be upgraded in Client Area


buy now

France KVM









Plan 1:



$9.99 /Mo


25 GB SSD cached disk


512 MB isolated RAM


unmetered bandwidth @ 100mbps (upgradable)


1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now


Plan 2:


$15.99 /Mo


50 GB SSD cached disk


1024 MB isolated RAM


unmetered bandwidth @ 100mbps (upgradable)


1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now


Plan 3:


$21.99 /Mo


70 GB SSD cached disk


1536 MB isolated RAM


unmetered bandwidth @ 100mbps (upgradable)


1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now

Plan 4:



$25.99 /Mo


200 GB SSD cached disk


2048 MB isolated RAM


unmetered bandwidth @ 1GB/S


1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection


KVM/SolusVM


buy now


TOS:


Example of activities that will lead to suspension:


Spamming


Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks


Scanning


Tor exit nodes


Illegal adult content


Hosting nulled/pirated content


Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)


CPU miners


public proxy


Examples of activities that are allowed:


Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)


Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay


A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)

Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype





Paymented accepted - Any credit card/Paypal via 2checkout or Bitcoins/Altcoins​


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2016)

That feeling when a host mixes up bits and bytes...


----------



## zionvps (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary said:


> That feeling when a host mixes up bits and bytes...



Sorry about that, going to fix it in the next post.


----------

